# How big are your tvs?



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Please vote for any and all sizes if you have a tv in any of the size groups hooked up directly to a DirecTV receiver.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

A 52" in the living room and a 32" in the bedroom.


----------



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

42" Sammy Plasma for main TV
32" Sammy LCD for bedroom
19" CRT for 2nd bed


----------



## Whammer1249 (Nov 29, 2010)

60" Mitsubishi DLP in the living room
27" main bedroom
19" kids bedroom
19" kids bedroom


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

55" Sony LCD Florida Room
40" Sony LCD Bedroom
23" Samsung LCD Woodshop


----------



## frytzz (Sep 9, 2008)

Two 42 inch Panasonic Plasma Viera......
Brian


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

50-inch Hitachi SDTV - HR24-100
46-inch Sony HDTV - HR23-700/HR24-100
32-inch APEX HDTV - HR24-100
20-inch Panasonic SDTV - HR20-700/HR24-100

~Alan


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Our TV's:

Kids Room 1: 13" SD TV
Kids Room 2: 24" Sanyo 1080i HDTV
Kids Room 3: 26" Vizio 1080p HDTV
Den: 70" Sony 1080i HDTV
Great Room: 46" Sony 1080p Smart HDTV
Living Room: 83" Mitsubishi 1080p HDTV


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sharp 40" 1080p LCD in living room
Sylvania 32" 720p LCD in master bed
Sanyo 24" 480i CRT in 2nd bedroom


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

32" HDTV in living room (HR-20)
32" HDTV in game room (H-20)
19" HDTV in main bedroom (HR-20)
27" non-HD (tube) TV in guest bedroom (old RCA SD receiver)


----------



## fresh801 (Sep 4, 2011)

72" Mitsubishi DLP 1080p
2-55" Samsung LCD 1080p


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

46" HDTV, LCD in Family Room
34" HDTV, CRT in Living Room


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

126" in Theater
65" in Living Room
60" in Game Room
60" in Wii/Exercise Room
46" in Master Bedroom


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

1x50" in living room
2x32' in basement (man cave)
1x26" in bedroom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll start by saying that all are too small for where they are. 

3-55's
1-46

and a smattering of various old and tiny. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

64
46
40
27


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

67"sammy here
42"
32"
120" projector coming soon


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

62" Living Room
32" Master Bedroom
24" Bedroom 1
24" Bedroom 2
20" Bedroom 3


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

32" sammy
42" LG
47" Philips


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

70" Media
57" Playroom
55" Living Room
46" MBR
32" Office
27" Daughter
23" Media (Other side, fed by same receiver as 70")
20" Kitchen


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

50" Samsung Plasma in the living room
40" Sony LCD in the master bed room
40" Vizio LCD in the dining room
36" JVC CRT in my son's room
5 X 20" Sanyo LCD's (part time set-up for Sunday Ticket) in the living room


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

50 inch Sony HR22-100 Man Cave
46 inch Sony HR21-700 Family Room
36 inch Olevia H21-200 Bed Room


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

56 samsung dlp 1080p
32 jvc LCD 1080p
27 Polaroid LCD 1080i
19 vizio led 1080p


----------



## celblazer (Oct 29, 2007)

32" HR20-100 bedroom
32" HR21-100 spare bedroom
73" HR24-500 Home Theater


----------



## Chrismon1001 (Apr 3, 2011)

DirecTV and Cable

Family Room - 75" Mitsubishi Laser Vue (Late 2010)
Den - 65" Mitsubishi DLP (Mid 2011)
Bed Room 1 - 55" Mitsubishi LED (Early 2011)
Bed Room 2 - 46" Mitsubishi LED (Early 2011)


Cable Only

Office - 47" LG LCD (late 2008)
Bed Room 3 - 26" Vizio LCD (2007)
Kitchen - 20" Sony CRT (2005-2006)

Storage

35~" Zenith CRT (2002-2003)


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

42 for the living room
37 master bedroom
32 sons room
32 daughters room


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

67" in the living room
57" in the bedroom
32" in the office


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

106" in the theater
52" in the Family Room
32" in the Master
23" occasionally for the kids


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

60" Sony LCD in the living room
55" LG LCD in the family room
26" Vizio LCD in our bedroom (anything larger and the wife complains it is "too bright" at night)
51" Hitachi rear projection in the daughter's room.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

52" LCD in the living room

50" plasma in my room


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

50" -great room
32" - master br
32" - pool area
26" - guest bedroom
26" - daughter's room
22" - fourth bedroom


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

52" Sony LCD, Living room
61" Sony 4 x 3 HD Rear Projection, Basement
22" Dynx LCD, Bedroom
26" SD Panasonic Tube, Office
Slingbox


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

40" - Office
52" - Great Room
26" - Bedroom
13" - Garage (CRT)
37" - "Waiting"


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

47" in Living Room
42" in Media/Office Room


----------



## 474137 (Feb 17, 2008)

42" LG for the living room, only Directv box for now


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

70" <-- SXRD (XBR2) soon to be replaced with a 65" 929
65" <-- Panasonic Plasma
60" <-- SXRD (XBR1)
50" <-- Samsung Plasma


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

(2) 46"
(2) 37"
(1) 26"
(1) 20"
All LCD


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

52, (2) 37, (2) 32


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

52" Sony LED in Living Room
50" Samsung Plasma in Basement
20 & 32" CRT Hardly used


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> 70" <-- SXRD (XBR2) soon to be replaced with a 65" 929


Let me know how you adjust going down 5". I have the same set and I know its only a matter of time..........


----------



## FloorHead (May 22, 2007)

50" Living Room 
42" Den 
32" Bedroom
28" Camping


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Family room: 73" Mits DLP
Play room: 55" Mits DLP
Master Bedroom: 50" Panasonic Plasma
Daughter's Bedroom: 42" Panasonic Plasma


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Samsung 46 inch LCD 1080p (2010) in Living Room
Insignia 37 inch LCD 1080p (2010) in Bedroom.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

60" Sony - LR
52" Samsung - "My" room
40" Samsung - MBR
40" Samsung - Wife's study
26" Visio - Guest room


----------



## Sam_I_Am (Jul 21, 2011)

52" Sharp/ HR24-200 Family Room
40" Sharp/ H25-500 Master Bed Room (New 9/04)
23" Samsung/ Directv2PC Computer Room/Man Cave (when I get a Windows box in there, as it won't work with my Mac.) (Was in the Master)


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Connected:
50" plasma in the basement
40" LCD in the living room
27" CRT in the workout room

In storage:
~20" CRT
~12" CRT


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I can't vote for all of them.

I have 2-47s, a 32, 3-20s, and a 7-incher.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

55" Sony Living Room
50" Sony Spare Bedroom
46" Sony Basement
40" Sony Bedroom

(The 50" and 46" are connected to SD receivers.)


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

50" Pioneer - Living Room (2002)
42" Panasonic - Bed Room (2002)
32" Samsung - Guest room (2009)


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

22 inch Vizio in kitchen D* off air and Roku

32 inch Sony in bedroom D* offair and Roku

40 inch Sony in livingroom D* offair roku and Bluray 

And numerous crt's not hooked up to anything.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Let me know how you adjust going down 5". I have the same set and I know its only a matter of time..........


It's not a problem at all. I switched the 70 for a 65" plasma about 9 or 10 months ago.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

54'' panasonic and 55'' samsung


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

42" Samsung Plasma for main television and Xbox

20" CRT for son's bedroom


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

65" mitsubishi - living room
47" vizio - master
37" westinghouse - loft
27" vizio - guest


----------



## tool_army (Sep 4, 2011)

52" Samsung LCD in the living room
32" Samsung LCD in the guest bedroom
32" Philips LCD in the master bedroom


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Living room = Currently have a 52XBR4. With any luck I’ll soon have the Elite PRO-60X5FD.

Bedroom = 32" LG


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Panasonic 42PZ77U 1080p-HR20-700 Toshiba Regza 40 1080p-H23-600 Panasonic 32 720p-H24-100 Looking to up grade to 50" Panasonic for the 42 that have now .This set is still great after 5 years but,have it mounted to a stand and no longer have the pedestal that came with it .Would like to move this set to bedroom to replace 32" set but inside walls won,t handle trying to mount to a wall.Have checked on line at a couple of sites for one without paying an arm and a leg.Panasonic site is way out of line their price $300- $400 some other sites had some but, unsure if will fit could be interested at around $100 range or probably when I upgrade might have to try and sell set as is prefer to keep since it is a great set.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

46" Sony XBR HR20-700 Livingroom.

42" Panny Plasma HR24-100 Bedroom.

32" Polaroid HR20-100 Closet.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

(2) 20" LCD - Guest Room & Kitchen (4:3 Aspect Ratio)
(1) 26" LCD - Master Bathroom
(1) 32" LCD - Patio
(7) 40" LCD - 5 in Den, Daughters Room, & Son's Room
(1) 42" Plasma - Living Room
(1) 50" Plasma - Master Bedroom
(1) 60" Rear Projection SXRD - Den
(1) 120" Drop Down Front Projection Screen with 3LCD Projector - Den


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

1 - 65" Mitsu
1 - 46" Sony
2 - 32" Sammy & LG


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

60" LED and a bunch of 32" LCDs


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

52" Sammy
57" Mitsu


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have my CRT set hooked up


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

40" Samsung and 55" Sony.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

42" in Living Room
27" CRT In Bedroom


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

58" Sammy Plasma LR
32" Sammy LCD BR
27" Sammy monitor Office


----------



## schlagle (Nov 22, 2009)

52" man cave
42" master br
37" family room
32" guest brs (2)
26" home office


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

32"
26"
19"
19"


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

60" Sharp (living room)
40" Sony (living room)
32" Samsung (bedroom)
22" Sharp (computer room)


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

60" Family room
47" Bedroom
42" Guest Room & 15" CRT in Office (both hooked to same HR23)


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Living Room 55"
Master 52" 24"
Daughter's 47"
Son's 42"
Guest 32"
Porch 32"
Garage 70" 42" 40" 32"


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

See below


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

65" Mitsubishi DLP in LR
42" Panasonic LCD in MBR
32" Samsung in sons room
32" Insignia in guest room


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

50" LED DLP SAMMY projection tv (yay! no color wheel). Circa 2007
84" Elite Screens fixxed frame screen projected onto via Sharp XV-Z2000 dlp projector (color wheel replaced 6-2010, it exploded and then picture went black and white!)


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

2 - 19" HD
1 - 27" SD
1 - 52" HD
1 - 120" HD 1080p projection


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

60" in the living room, 31" SD in the bedroom.


----------



## cajunrc (Dec 2, 2006)

50" Panasonic Plasma den
23" Phillips LCD office
20 AOC LED kitchen
all 3 off HR-24-500 in den

42" Panasonic Plasma bedroom


----------



## ilikehd2011 (Apr 3, 2011)

42" Rca Lcd / Hr21-700
32" Rca Lcd/ H24
27" Sanyo Crt / D-12


----------



## Trehutch (Aug 9, 2007)

55" Sony LED in Family room
46" Sharp LCd Bedroom


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

The ones that get used the most are in the 42" - 67" range but I've got some as small as 24" and a projector at 136"


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

46" Vizio in Family room, 37" Westinghouse in Living room, 22" Vizio in kitchen, 32" Vizio in bedroom, 13" Hitachi tube in workshop, 19" RCA tube outside covered deck.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

65" in Family Room
26" in Game Room
23" in MBR
23" in Br 1
23" in Br 2
21" in Br 3


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

65" Theater Room
57" Living Room
42" Bedroom
27" SD CRT in basement


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

55" Toshiba in the living room
40" Sony in the basement
37" Phillips in the bedroom


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine don't fit the poll. Still have yet to see a poll that satisfied everyone...:lol:

Mine range from 42" (3) to 50" (3) to 58" (1). But I feel left out, so I'll vote for the closest one.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't vote, my TVs just don't match the poll.

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Mine don't fit the poll. Still have yet to see a poll that satisfied everyone...:lol:
> 
> Mine range from 42" (3) to 50" (3) to 58" (1). But I feel left out, so I'll vote for the closest one.
> 
> Rich


You would vote once on each of the multiple choices... (As did I.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> You would vote once on each of the multiple choices... (As did I.)


Huh, most polls don't let you do that, thanx.

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Huh, most polls don't let you do that, thanx.
> 
> Rich


We don't have them often, but they come in handy when we need them. 

Look for the squares instead of the circles.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

47" LG LED>HR20-700
27" Sony>R15-100R


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

19" Kitchen

42" Bedroom

46" Living Room

55" Living Room (Lower Level)

That's it for HDTV's


----------



## Friendswood1 (Jan 31, 2011)

25" RCA XL100 in LR.
19" Zenith color portable in BR.
13" RCA B/W in kitchen.


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

voted once for the 42 and smaller and once for the 43 to 55. Problem is that I have 2 in the 43 to 55 range. 

No way to record that unless I missed something.


----------



## bigmac94 (Aug 18, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> 126" in Theater
> 65" in Living Room
> 60" in Game Room
> 60" in Wii/Exercise Room
> 46" in Master Bedroom


 Wow...Just for my own Info.... Can you please tell me what Y`All think of the Quality Of the Picture In the large Screens & how big of Rooms do you have them in.. was told this is critical in selecting large screen TV
Thanks Much...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

50" Panasonic.

Mike


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dwrats_56 said:


> voted once for the 42 and smaller and once for the 43 to 55. Problem is that I have 2 in the 43 to 55 range.
> 
> No way to record that unless I missed something.


Yup, pretty hard to create a poll that actually counts the numbers of things. 

Thanks for participating in the fun. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jmf243 (Sep 7, 2004)

67" Samsung LED DLP Family room
50" Panny Plasma Play Room
38" RCA Tube HD Bedroom


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

62" Samsung in family room
42" Sony in exercise room


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bigmac94 said:


> Wow...Just for my own Info.... Can you please tell me what Y`All think of the Quality Of the Picture In the large Screens & how big of Rooms do you have them in.. was told this is critical in selecting large screen TV
> Thanks Much...


Well, there's several factors involved including the quality of the display, calibration and lighting.

The 126" projection is in my dedicated theater that is totally light controlled. I have seating at 12.5' and 18' in a 20' deep room. The projector is about 7 years old and only 720p, but still puts out a very nice picture.

The room size isn't necessarily a factor, it's more about seating distance. We sit about 14' back from the 65" in our living room and I'd like to go larger, but the built in niche won't fit anything larger. It's a Mits DLP and I love the picture on this unit - once calibrated.

I usually go by Carlton Bale's chart to determine how big of a set to get.

http://s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.html


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great link.

For my own druthers, I like to sit a good deal closer than the "average"- kinda looks like on the edge of the indicated range. For my 58" Sammy plasma, I sit about 8 feet away. 

I've notice that a soft picture looks ok when I am outside peering through the window by the grill- some 25' away....


----------



## Twill812 (Aug 22, 2008)

55" Sammy in Living Room
46" Sammy in Bed Room

Looking to replace the bedroom with a 51" 3-D plasma. :grin:


----------



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

42'' in linving room


32" in bedroom


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mostly 32" and smaller, except for the DLP projector (106" screen) in the Media Room/Theatre. I would like to replace the 32" XBR2 in the Media Room for a larger 50" flat panel. It's just not in the cards for this year.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

110>Media Room DLP PJ
55>Living Room 3D-LED
42>Master BR 3D-PDP


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

see sig


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

55" Toshiba LED, fed with HDMI from HR24-500
42" Sony Bravia, fed with HDMI from HR24-500
36" Sony Vega Tube, fed with S video from R16-300
32" Sony Vega Tube, fed with S video from R15-500

By far, Tosh is the best of the 2 flat screens. The Vegas, fed with composite from HR24-500 are pretty impressive. Comp gives "enhanced" 480.


----------



## e325rkh (Jul 22, 2010)

102" Epson PJ in theater
2 26" Toshiba LCD's in basement
70" Sony XBR Rear PJ in family room
55" Sony 3D LED in MBR
27" Sony WEGA
20" Sony V-series


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

100" ViewSonic projector in the media room.
42" Panasonic plasma in the Living room.
24" Phillips true flat screen MBR.
20" RCA in guest BR.


----------



## skylox (Aug 10, 2008)

55" Samsung LCD - Main Room
42" Vizio LCD - Workout Room
32" JVC LCD - Master Bed
19" Tube - Guest Room


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Isn't there an inverse correlation between the size of a man's televisions and his ... well, we'll just stop there!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

1 55" LG
2 24" Nexus (store brand, essentially)


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

131" with Epson projector - home theater
37" Panasonic LED - master bedroom
2x 32" Vizio Razor LED's - bar
30" Sony CRT - Family room
25" JVC Analog CRT - Office


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

All Vizio
52 Living Room
42 Master Bedroom
32 Kid's Room
32 Kid's Room
32 Kitchen


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

59" Living room
42" Bedroom
32" Kids playroom


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

See sig


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

George_T said:


> Isn't there an inverse correlation between the size of a man's televisions and his ... well, we'll just stop there!


Yes; my feet are pretty small.....:hurah:


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

96" Mitsubishi projector - bonus room
55" Vizio - living room
36" Sony - master bedroom
27" Sony - kid's bedroom
7" RCA office


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

55" Samsung LCD in living room hooked to HR20-700
25" Sharp CRT in kids room hooked to R16
32" Vizio LED LCD in bedroom (no Directv receiver)


----------

